# Berlin!?!?!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone seen Berlin? Please please let me know as soon as someone has 4 inches off the roadbed or off Bonner ramp! Can't wait to get out there and jig my arm off! Thanks guys!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

We caught some bigger eyes at Berlin during spring n summer this yr, sure would be fun to get one through the ice!! I might be able to get access across the lake from the campgrounds. You know any access points around the RR bridge without having to walk 3 miles? (I gotta gas auger let me know when you go out there)


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Me and my buddy might go try it next week... Not patient enough for erie.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Ballast wish I did! I have always wanted to fish the flat right next to the RR bridge on the campground side... Hope this snow doesn't stick on the ice... Hope it blows off! Hope to make Berlin my home on the ice this year and get out twice a week!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

My buddy said he saw 2 shanties off of 225! Chuck said Bonner is locked but lots of snow and the roadbed and the points north of 224 are all open water! That was as of this morning!


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

South side of 224 was open and all the roadbed area. North side was locked for the most part. 


Stopped at AC bait and what was definitely solid were his minnows. I grabbed a can of maggots for my local lake. 


Btw. Surprised my local smaller lake gained no ice since yesterday. Likely due to the snow. I have found slush and 1-3" depending where I go. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Bulldog1149 said:


> South side of 224 was open and all the roadbed area. North side was locked for the most part.
> 
> 
> Stopped at AC bait and what was definitely solid were his minnows. I grabbed a can of maggots for my local lake.
> ...



Sorry bout that ! wish the lake would freeze like those minnows !!!


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Berlin is all locked up as of this morning


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

If anyone has the chance to check for safe Ice please report! I'd like to try it tomorrow but it's an hour and a half drive for me


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Dang eyecatchem! Where you coming from? I only go that far for Erie eyes! Lol


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I come from lorain.... I know I know. Coming from the walleye capital of the world to catch a few eyes at berlin (maybe) lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

EyeCatchEm said:


> If anyone has the chance to check for safe Ice please report! I'd like to try it tomorrow but it's an hour and a half drive for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Not yet I will keep u updated


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Not to mention the ones you throw back on Erie are the 7-12 pounders that are chuck full of eggs and the keepers are 18-25 inch males! OK well maybe we don't throw all the monster females back! I haven't had problems catching eyes out at Berlin I just seem to catch 10 shorties to 1 keeper! Still fun though! My buddy is going to check Bonner and roadbed in the morning but we got more snow moving in which destroys ice building! Hope it stays windy!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm with you Jiggin!! I'm hoping for a chance to get out Sunday.. Hope to see you soon too,,whats it been,,2yrs?? Looks like we may have some "Do-able" ice this year to track down some fish..& I'm about ready for it!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Cold and snowing


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Lol cold and snowing was supposed to be a txt to my wife.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm gonna cross Berlin 224 in about 30 minutes. Will check the roadbed and post. 

Last I looked it was still open water on that side.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Ya Vince it has been a while! My wife is pregnant again and due April 17th! Ya hoping to get out a couple times a week so I can figure them out!


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well you couldn't see the lake his am from 224 due to the snow, but she is completely locked up today. If I head back out that way I may drill a few holes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone fishing berlin tomorrow? I'd like to try it out but don't want to be the first on an unfamiliar lake


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe next Sunday I'll go? I saw a 40 degrees and rain in the ten day forecast


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

There was one shanty on the roadbed but I don't know how much ice it has there... About 200-300 yards north of the roadbed there is a 100 yard area of open water so use extreme caution! I think ducks and geese are keeping it open! So it isn't completely locked up like one of the previous posts! Saw open water both south of 224 and like I said just north of the roadbed!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

im going to go out to west branch tomm and check it. if not im going to try to get on the pond near by..


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll hold off! I'm not that eager to swim with the geese just yet


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you guy's get out yet?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I fished Bonner one day from 7am till 2 one day and only had one cat to show for it! Had 5 inches of ice but didn't move much... Just stayed in a 15 yard area! Only had about 8-10 inches of visibility. Seen a couple guys off the roadbed... A buddy fished berlin this afternoon and only had 3.5-4 inches... Just be safe... Ice is kinda inconsistent!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Keep me posted I planned on doing some road bed and the dunes action this weekend. But I want to pop alot of holes and I don't wanna be worried about where I step. R u going out again before the weekend?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I will be going out Friday I just dont know where yet! Lol I will post conditions if I do go.... I will probably be on berlin..I do know that 300 yards or so north of the roadbed a section stayed open but it froze over I think by monday... That was around the furthest two points north of the roadbed on the east side of the lake!


----------



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

Any pointers at Berlin now 6" ice 20' water


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I like to bounce around and hole hop... Experiment with different lures throughout the day if you want but stick with whatever your confident that last hour of light cause thats when they usually turn on! Vibes spoons and jiggin raps all catch!


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Do you use same spots as summer for through the ice? Can anyone give me some tips. I'll be out tomorrow


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

bradley4 said:


> Do you use same spots as summer for through the ice? Can anyone give me some tips. I'll be out tomorrow


u can't really hit summer spots because the water is alot lower, same area tho.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Such as near the islands? Rock beds? I'm new to this walleye thing.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Any contour change, humps ,ditches, drop-off, structure of any kind


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

How's the ice looking at Bonner and road? Planning on going Sunday (might do the beach at Milton) next weeks temps look like it's going to be a crap ice season.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The warmer weather Shouldn't do much to the ice. No mid winter 50 degree days and lows still below freezing. Highs are reached for short periods of time mid day. It Should just melt top layer off and refreeze. As long as the snow holds off. 

I hit Milton yesterday and was on 5-7". And 2 other lakes today 1 had 9" and the other one had 4.5"-5" only 10 miles apart.It's still early carry the spuds with. 


EA51


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks man, how was the drag? Good? Bad? Ugly?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

At Milton,,the drag was tough for me!! snow was 3" with a 1/4' crust & my thin runners would NOT ride on top........UGH!! I'll have my ski-type wider runners on Saturday FOR SURE!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

So you're saying, bring the runners? LOL! They're such a hassle to take


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Headed there today after work. Never been there. Where are some popular spots? North, s, e, w side of lake? Any suggestions on lures? I'd love to get into some eyes but I'd rather catch 20 pan fish than 3 eyes. Bonner rd? Thanks ogf'ers! Oh yeah fishing blind too. Don't have any of that fancy equipment yet... dang it!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Or would deer creek be better? Both new to me.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Deer creek you should be able to get into crappie and channel cats pretty easily! Walleye at Berlin are hit and miss... Especially fishing blind unless you already know a decent spot! Deer creek find some trees over about 10-12 fow and you should find some crappie!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Saw guys at Berlin yesterday off the roadbed and Bonner... I went off Bonner and didn't mark much all morning... In usually a good spot... Haven't fished the roadbed points might be a good bet there! Talked to two guys coming off Bonner and they had similar results one guy caught nothing and the other caught one dink eye and missed two...


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I may just try dc. I just want to catch some fish! I've got vibes, swed pimps, pin mins, spikes, and waxies. Just got into it and love the hard water! Cats through the ice would be awesome!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Heard someone needed rescuing out there today... Anyone hear the same? Saw a post on icefishohio. Also sounds like Berlin lost up to 2 inches of ice! They are saying 4-5 and when I was out Friday everywhere I drilled I had 6-7! Stay safe out there guys!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> Heard someone needed rescuing out there today... Anyone hear the same? Saw a post on icefishohio. Also sounds like Berlin lost up to 2 inches of ice! They are saying 4-5 and when I was out Friday everywhere I drilled I had 6-7! Stay safe out there guys!


Yikes! I hope they are okay. With this warmer weather and rain you wouldn't get me out there. Especially on Berlin or a res with a current flow. Way too unpredictable IMO. I'm hoping to hit a few spots soon but will wait for better ice. 

Sonar- shoot me a text sometime and let me know how you are doing. Maybe we can meet up at Milton or Berlin soon. Be safe everyone!!!


----------



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

I live on Berlin and I have a friend that's an emt they haven't heard if anyone falling thro the ice or being rescued .. Just saying


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone been out on Berlin? I am going out friday just trying to make sure there is still some decent ice out there! I hope not... But I know dutch harbor had half the ice Bonner rd had...


----------



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

I was out on bonner rd 4" to 6" in spots that was mon ...


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

JLive4fishn said:


> I was out on bonner rd 4" to 6" in spots that was mon ...


Thanks! Gonna give it another try Friday... They have to open their mouths one day for me!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Fished off Bonner ramp Friday with nothing! Missed three fish all day! Marked a lot of fish in the morning but couldn't get them to hit anything!! Hope others did better than me! I counted about 12 guys out... Most were fishing the roadbed area!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone been doing anything out there lately!? Went to skeeter last week... How is the snow on the ice?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Any updates? Would like to fish all day Saturday. Making a trip from Medina and would be more than pleased to get any information as of lately.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Headed there Saturday. How's the ice?


----------

